# Portable air tank



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey all, can anyone tell me what I would need/do to convert one of those stand alone portable air tanks (the kind that you fill-n-go) to a aux tank for my compressor? I hope that make sense.
Like this one:http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa...o?itemid=65594&CategoryName=&SubCategoryName=


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Replace the airhose fitting with a quick connector or whatever you use to route your lines. The fitting size I believe is 1/4".


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

But don't I need an inlet and and outlet? I'd like to leave the tank connected to the compressor, kinda like I have dual tanks?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Buy a Tee conenctor and run it inline. Thats what I do.. I have a 17 gallon tank in the basement, with two 5 gallons in each yard. One end of the tee goes to the compressor tank, the other end is your outlet to your manifold/whatever you use to route your lines. The other end, which is the port 90* to both ends, gets connected to your reserve tank. Take a trip to menards/home depot. They have everything you need.


----------

